# Reparación de Luz de Emergencia SICA



## emidapal (Feb 6, 2013)

Hola gente del foro. Les cuento que hace unos días me di cuenta de que mi luz de emergencia SICA 971130
no encendió cuando tuve un apagón de luz. Lo desarmé, y testeando concluí en que había un diodo que no tenía resistencia en inversa. Lo cambié y ahora enciende tenue cuando está conectado a los 220. Cuando lo desconecto de la fuente sigue igual, y cuando aprieto el botón de apagado, enciende más fuerte. Calculo que todos me estarán diciendo "tiralo a la basura", pero yo creo que con estas características, alguno de ustedes debería saber si es un problema típico de cuando se quema un transistor o un diodo o un zener. Es lo único que necesito para seguir investigando, ya que en internet no encuentro el circuito por ningún lado.
Muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 6, 2013)

revisaste la batería ?


----------



## emidapal (Feb 6, 2013)

La bateria funciona a la perfección.. el problema es que algún componente impide el buen funcionamiento del dispositivo. Prende cuando está en OFF, cuando está conectado a 220v enciende (lo que no debería hacer), etc..


----------



## fernandob (Feb 9, 2013)

emidapal dijo:


> Hola gente del foro. Les cuento que hace unos días me di cuenta de que mi luz de emergencia no encendió cuando tuve un apagón de luz. Lo desarmé, y testeando concluí en que había un diodo que no tenía resistencia en inversa. Lo cambié y ahora enciende tenue cuando está conectado a los 220. Cuando lo desconecto de la fuente sigue igual, y cuando aprieto el botón de apagado, enciende más fuerte. Calculo que todos me estarán diciendo "tiralo a la basura", pero yo creo que con estas características, alguno de ustedes debería saber si es un problema típico de cuando se quema un transistor o un diodo o un zener. Es lo único que necesito para seguir investigando, ya que en internet no encuentro el circuito por ningún lado.
> Muchas gracias



verificaste bien el diodo que sacaste ?? 
como ?? 

esperas que alguno de aca de el foro tenga justo el circuito de esa luz de emergencia ?? 
o sea adivino ??

en una epoca, en otro mundo habia gente que subia fotos, y mas lejos aun habia gente que levantaba el esquema .
pero estamos aca, que es distinto .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2013)

lee en este hilo como funciona el interuptor de una luz de emergencia ,fijate Q1 ,el transistor, 
http://www.servisystem.com.ar/NEOTEO/Luces de emergencia/Luces de emergencia.htm



aqui otro a rele ,mas sencillo ,mientras alla corriente carga la bateria,si se corta la corriente enciende los led


----------



## fvergniaud (Jun 13, 2014)

Lei esto recien, porque se rompio la de un amigo asi que me la dio y la repare el mismo problema que la tuya.

Al lado del led que enciende cuando carga hay un transistor pnp, ese es el que detecta el corte de enegia, en mi caso estaba en corto ( dicho sea de paso el circuito esta mal diseniado no tienen ninguna proteccion contra sobre picos ni nada ).

El efecto que dada era que los leds no apagaban y si tocabas el test enchufado el led de carga se prendia un poquito.

Saludos.


----------



## diablohuno (May 4, 2019)

fvergniaud dijo:


> Lei esto recien, porque se rompio la de un amigo asi que me la dio y la repare el mismo problema que la tuya.
> 
> Al lado del led que enciende cuando carga hay un transistor pnp, ese es el que detecta el corte de enegia, en mi caso estaba en corto ( dicho sea de paso el circuito esta mal diseniado no tienen ninguna proteccion contra sobre picos ni nada ).
> 
> ...


 Hola:
             Consulta. A mi me pasó lo mismo que a vos. Encontré ese transistor en corto. 
Lo reemplacé. Pero se volvió a deteriorar el mismo transistor....
Tienes idea que puede ser. ?? También observe la resistencia de 68 ohms  ( resistencia de tamaño grande en el centro de la placa) se super calienta.

reemplacé una vez mas el transistor y otra vez se rompió.!!

Ojalá puedan ayudarme


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2019)

Poné fotos de la plaqueta por favor !


----------



## diablohuno (May 4, 2019)

ahi estan las fotos de la plaqueta. El transistor que reemplacé dos veces y se volvió a poner en corto es el que esta abajo del diodo led.
La resistencia es la de tamaño grande que está al medio de la plaqueta ( es de 68 ohms).
A ese transistor , ví que estaba en corto, lo reemplacé, anduvo en dos pruebas que hice, y luego otra vez en corto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2019)

Me decís el nombre , nomenclatura de ese transistor


----------



## frica (May 4, 2019)

La zona de la PCB donde se sitúa la resistencia grande, yo le veo oscurecida. ¿Quizá se recalienta demasiado?
Yo revisaría condensadores con medidor de capacidad y ESR. También revisaría las soldaduras por si hay alguna fría.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2019)

Es una fuente a capacitor (típica basura) , el rojo grande es la reactancia capacitiva , al lado de la resistencia esa grande de 68 Ohms 2 Watts veo el zener y otro transistor , sin embargo toda esa zona está recalentada, 

Habría que medir el zener


----------



## diablohuno (May 5, 2019)

si la verdad, no son de mi agrado las fuentes sin transformador.
Consulta: se puede aprovechar aunque sea la parte que conmuta de esa plaqueta.
Yo le iba a poner una fuente de alimentación externa de 6 VCC, pero necesito la parte parte que conmuta cuando hay energía de red y cuando no.
Cuando se corte la energía electrica , se energice por baterías, y cuando vuelva la corriente de red, se apague.
He visto algunos circuitos con relay.
Pero quería aprovechar aunque sea eso de esta plaqueta, Haciendo la conmutación con un circuito con transistor.

El transistor que entró en corto es uno 8550.
Quedo atto a sus comentarios.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2019)

Ese transistor es de 40V 1,5A , fijate si tenés para ponerle alguno de 100V 3A así podemos seguir mas cómodos


----------



## diablohuno (May 5, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese transistor es de 40V 1,5A , fijate si tenés para ponerle alguno de 100V 3A así podemos seguir mas cómodos


Tenes la data sheet o nomenclatura de transistor de 100v 3A  que puedo poner en reemplazo de s8550??


----------



## flaco-urbano (May 5, 2019)

TIP32C


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2019)

Ojo

SS8550  1. Emitter 2. Base 3. Collector
TIP32C . 1. Base 2. Colector 3. Emisor


----------



## diablohuno (May 11, 2019)

buenas tardes  muchachos!
Consulta.
viendo el data sheet de los transistores ss850 y ss8050, y sus reemplazos NO aparece lo siguiente:

s8050 NPN <> 2n3904
s8550 pnp <> 2n3906 

Pero les consulto a uds, quizás hayan reemplazado estos transistores por los 2n3906 y 2n3904 y les resultó beneficioso.
Quedo atto a sus respuestas


----------



## flaco-urbano (May 11, 2019)

Cual es la pregunta?


----------



## diablohuno (May 11, 2019)

flaco-urbano dijo:


> Cual es la pregunta?


la pregunta es :
puedo utilizar un 2n3904 para reemplazar un ss8550?
puedo usar un 2n3906 para reemplazar un ss8050??


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (May 11, 2019)

Asegurate que el zener Z1 al que te refieres es de 9.1 v no sea que pusieras uno de otro voltaje.


----------



## flaco-urbano (May 11, 2019)

diablohuno dijo:


> puedo utilizar un 2n3904 para reemplazar un ss8550?
> puedo usar un 2n3906 para reemplazar un ss8050??



No. Mejor opción BC639 y BC640.


----------



## diablohuno (May 14, 2019)

JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> Asegurate que el zener Z1 al que te refieres es de 9.1 v no sea que pusieras uno de otro voltaje.


Es asi, es un diodo zener de 9.1v.
Pero la nomenclatura de ese diodo no está a la vista. ¿Como lo sabías ?
por casualidad¿Tienes el circuito de esta placa?


diablohuno dijo:


> ahi estan las fotos de la plaqueta. El transistor que reemplacé dos veces y se volvió a poner en corto es el que esta abajo del diodo led.
> La resistencia es la de tamaño grande que está al medio de la plaqueta ( es de 68 ohms).
> A ese transistor , ví que estaba en corto, lo reemplacé, anduvo en dos pruebas que hice, y luego otra vez en corto.


Consulta:
Conseguí una fuente de corriente continua externa ( como la de los cargadores de celulares, pero de 9 v) , la pregunta es:
¿Dónde debería conectar en esta plaqueta, la salida de esta fuente externa que conseguí, para que conmute entre 220 v y la batería? ( Cuando haya 220v , los leds apaguen  y cargue la bateria y cuando se interrumpa los 220v, los leds sean alimentados por las baterias?


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (May 14, 2019)

diablohuno dijo:


> Es asi, es un diodo zener de 9.1v.
> Pero la nomenclatura de ese diodo no está a la vista. ¿Como lo sabías ?
> por casualidad¿Tienes el circuito de esta placa?
> 
> ...


Se el valor del dido zener por que hace tiempo atendi una consulta en un foro sobre esa lampara de emergencia.
Seria conveniente que subas una fotografia del lado del cobre de manera que los cables que tiene conectados la placa por esa cara no esten enmarañados para poder ver las pistas y estudiar el circuito.


----------



## diablohuno (May 15, 2019)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> lee en este hilo como funciona el interuptor de una luz de emergencia ,fijate Q1 ,el transistor,
> http://www.servisystem.com.ar/NEOTEO/Luces de emergencia/Luces de emergencia.htm
> 
> 
> ...


Bueno, ya renegué bastante con esta plaqueta, y vuelve el transistor a entrar en corto.
Por favor necesitaría los valores de estos elementos de este circuito de arriba. 
Le voy adaptar un relay....
R2 de cuantos ohms es?
C1 es electrolitico? o cerámico? de cuantos volt?


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (May 15, 2019)

diablohuno dijo:


> Bueno, ya renegué bastante con esta plaqueta, y vuelve el transistor a entrar en corto.
> Por favor necesitaría los valores de estos elementos de este circuito de arriba.
> Le voy adaptar un relay....
> R2 de cuantos ohms es?
> C1 es electrolitico? o cerámico? de cuantos volt?


Creo que no es la manera de afrontar una averia. Modificar un circuito sin saber que funciones hacen los componentes dentro de este no lleva a nada bueno.
Se lo pedire solo por segunda  y ultima vez, suba fotografia de la placa por el cobre.


----------



## Santinodlp (Sep 13, 2019)

Hola, les queria hacer una pregunta ¿alguno de ustedes  puede enviarme una foto de la placa donde de encuentran los LED?, les agradecería muchísimo si pueden enviarme esa foto. Gracias


----------



## Danielhector (Feb 17, 2021)

Hola la luz de emergencia siga 971135..
Dejo de andar se corta la luz y no prende .
Y la luz roja de alimentación tampoco y le llega 220 volt a la plaqueta..
Que puedo hacer


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2021)

Danielhector dijo:


> Hola la luz de emergencia siga 971135..
> Dejo de andar se corta la luz y no prende .
> Y la luz roja de alimentación tampoco y le llega 220 volt a la plaqueta..
> Que puedo hacer


Comienza a revisar / comprobar componentes


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Feb 17, 2021)

Danielhector dijo:


> Hola la luz de emergencia siga 971135..
> Dejo de andar se corta la luz y no prende .
> Y la luz roja de alimentación tampoco y le llega 220 volt a la plaqueta..
> Que puedo hacer


Empieza por mandar fotografias de la placa por ambos lados que esten nitidas y bien encuadradas,


----------



## pavon3521 (Sep 21, 2022)

Hola, buen día.
Tengo una luz de emergencia SICA, modelo 971136 que no enciende al cortarse el suministro.
El indicador de carga enciende, lleva una bateria de 4V que al medirla da 4.5 y en carga 4.9.
Si en la placa mido la salida que alimenta a los leds me da 0V.
Me da la sensación que hay un diodo o transistor que está dañado pero no se por dónde empezar la medición ni que valores debería tener.
Hay un transistor SS8550 debajo del led de carga que creo es el que detecta el corte de suministro y puede que sea el problema.
En breve subo foto de la placa.
Gracias.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 21, 2022)

Hola. Puedes puentear desde el positivo la bateria hasta los led para descartar posibilidades. Mas probable que sea el transistor driver.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 21, 2022)

Sube unas fotos al menos  y si te animas un diagrama o circuito de la placa principal


----------

